
AMD Ryzen 7 1700X Performance Leak: Faster Than Intel Core I7-5960X - Alupis
http://www.forbes.com/sites/antonyleather/2017/02/21/amd-ryzen-7-1700x-performance-leak-faster-than-intel-core-i7-5960x
======
akmittal
Hey AMD, Release the damn thing!

~~~
trome
Yeah, AMD can't just bump up the release by a quarter, they're on a fixed
timeline as they have to wait on TSMC & Global Foundries to turn their designs
into silicon (4 months end to end).

